# Gosforth/Great Park/Kirkley



## ZuluWarrior (1 Oct 2021)

Hi all, new here. In every way possible! New to the UK, new to the North East obviously!
Looking for group rides or a club I can join to ride with and meet people. 
Any suggestions? 
Thank you


----------



## iluvmybike (1 Oct 2021)

This is a very old and historic club - https://tynevags.cc/
https://gosforthroadclub.com
and try looking at otehr local groups on Cycling UK website or British Cycling


----------



## ZuluWarrior (1 Oct 2021)

iluvmybike said:


> This is a very old and historic club - https://tynevags.cc/
> https://gosforthroadclub.com
> and try looking at otehr local groups on Cycling UK website or British Cycling



Thank you very much!


----------



## youngoldbloke (2 Oct 2021)

Any suggestions re groups north of Newcastle? eg Morpeth, Alnwick, Berwick way?


----------



## annedonnelly (2 Oct 2021)

@ZuluWarrior there's a club meet at the Regent Centre metro on a Saturday morning. No idea who they are but I've seen them from the bus.


----------



## ZuluWarrior (2 Oct 2021)

annedonnelly said:


> @ZuluWarrior there's a club meet at the Regent Centre metro on a Saturday morning. No idea who they are but I've seen them from the bus.



Thank you kindly, will give that a look


----------

